# mamba max 7700 9cell ?



## skratch (Jan 18, 2008)

just got the 7700 and dont really feel like going lipo yet.How many of you ran the 7700 with 10.8v on 3300 cells?

Its really cold out here in new england and the motor dosnt get that warm.Will I burn it out?I have seen videos on youtube with people running 3c lipos on the 7700s


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

skratch said:


> just got the 7700 and dont really feel like going lipo yet.How many of you ran the 7700 with 10.8v on 3300 cells?
> 
> Its really cold out here in new england and the motor dosnt get that warm.Will I burn it out?I have seen videos on youtube with people running 3c lipos on the 7700s



3 cell lipo is 11.1 volts, so you should be fine.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Just don't free rev the motor. I've been told to keep it under 60K, I think the motor may list 64K as the max RPM. 7700KV X 10.8V = 83160RPM if free rev'ed.


----------



## skratch (Jan 18, 2008)

Will see what happens,we just got some snow so I couldnt test it out today.I think I read on the site that you can use up to 8 cells,so that would spin it to 74k

I havnt tried a full charged 9 cell yet.I will def not free rev it.Hopefully it holds up.The car is freaking fast tho its insane with 8 cells but I wanted a little more and decided to throw on another cell in.

I might buy a novak 3.5r and run that with 7 cells wich would be around 88k rpms.

can we use a sensored motor with the mambas yet,I havnt been following that for a while.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

that speed control is bas ass as far as speed controls are. when we were doing beta tests for em, they told us they could handle a 100 amp load. thats enough to start the car thats out in your driveway !!


----------



## skratch (Jan 18, 2008)

briano_72 said:


> that speed control is bas ass as far as speed controls are. when we were doing beta tests for em, they told us they could handle a 100 amp load. thats enough to start the car thats out in your driveway !!


yea I love this speed control so far,Im just afraid of spinning the magnets off lol.How much juice have you guys given the 7700's?


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

i just ran a 6 cell in my tc4 in a high school parking lot and melted the diff gears. it also keep blowing tires off. that was enough !!! i swear it was as fast as my 70mph schumacher menace truck !!


----------



## skratch (Jan 18, 2008)

tried 9 cells but didnt really open it up alot...So far so good  up next is another cell

This car is retarded fast,its not ment to be driven on the streets,you have no time and will crash it bad.I will open it up this weeken in a huge parking lot.

I have the biggest pinion I could run at the time on my rs4 and the top end speed is insane.

I might buy a 5700 motor and run 11cells on that..will see how long this one lasts on 9 cells


----------



## thirdplace (Nov 30, 2005)

I'll be running a 3cell Lipo with the 7700 at our Velodrome in an RC10l2 on Fed 16. I'll post here how it goes.


----------

